# Clever Girl



## Rabidwolfie (Apr 9, 2021)

So, I'm babysitting little 12 week old (I THINK it's 12 weeks now anyway) Sasha so that I can do some socializing and basic training.

We are now on day 2.

She's been on her first ride ever and she did WONDERFULLY!!! She loved it in fact. She now comes to her name, sits, and lays down on command fairly reliably. She's starting to get decent about walking on a leash too.

And last night (we're on night 3) she slept through the entire night for the FIRST time. She came to me already house-broken but she kept waking me up every 2 hours wanting to play. No! Night time is SLEEP time or the human-chew-toy gets grumpy!

I am SO glad I didn't have to go through all of this with Sutter Cain. He was, and continues to be, an absolute dream. But I don't mind short term babysitting. Once this little girl goes home there's still her two littermates I'll be helping to raise for the next few years LOL


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

I am a little late to the thread.

Helping raise someone else's puppies. That sound perfect


----------



## Rabidwolfie (Apr 9, 2021)

It does have it's good sides, like someone else covering all the expenses and doing all the hard work, like cleaning up the poop and dealing with teething LOL Training is the EASY part.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

What's the mix of the pup?


----------



## Rabidwolfie (Apr 9, 2021)

GSD and rottie.

She's gone off to her new home by now, but her brothers live right across the street form me, so I get to see them every day. And training puppies is so much fun!!


----------

